# Gtechniq Quick Detailer



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nanotech car care products manufacturer makes it easy to achieve the ultimate finish on any car

The leading composite ceramic paint coatings manufacturer today (4 April 2014) made it easier to add an instant smear-free finish to a car.

Following a day of treating mum last week, Gtechniq have made it easier to treat your pride and joy, whatever car you drive, to a luxury finish.

Gtechniq's Quick Detailer offers every car owner the chance to make their baby stand out in the crowd.

Managing director of Gtechniq Rob Earle said: "Quick Detailer is so easy to use as part of the last step in your car washing routine. It has been scientifically designed to remove the really annoying water traces that are often left behind when you have dried your car.

"This product is every man and woman's dream when it comes to getting rid of the irritating imperfections in their car's finish. It removes finger prints, smears and dust from an otherwise pristine surface."

Previously only available as part of the Gtechniq Aftercare Kit, Quick Detailer is now offered as a standalone product at RRP £5.99, for 250ml.

Based on Gtechniq's Smart Surface Science technology, Gtechniq Quick Detailer is fully compatible with all of the Gtechniq range of paint and glass coatings. And can be used with any other manufacturer's products as a top layer.

About Gtechniq

Gtechniq was born out of pure science, the love of cars and the desire to create the best car care products, with a focus on protective coatings - the cornerstone of our success.

In 2004, scientists at Gtechniq created a superior line of products aimed at perfecting all car surfaces. And over the last 10 years, these protects have been continually improved to provide a range of products that outshine and outlast the competition. Our line of surface preparation and finishing products are designed to clean, polish, and protect all automotive exteriors, in a way no traditional wax applications can match.

Products in the Gtechniq range include composite ceramic coatings, fabric protection, wheel and trim protection, shampoos and much more. For more information about Gtechniq or to find an accredited detailer visit www.gtechniq.com

Simply squirt the product onto the car's surface and buff with a microfiber cloth.

Quick Detailer enhances gloss, slickness and durability of your car's finish.


----------

